# Problems with melting chocolate



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to make chocolate covered pretzels.  I followed a recipe that was simple, just melt the chocolate in a double boiler, add 1 tbsp of heavy whipping cream, then dip the pretzels.  Problem was that the chocolate didn't melt, it sort of separated, and stayed thick.  The recipe called for semi-sweet baking chips, I used milk chocolate ones and white chocolate ones.  

In the past I've melted chocolate using bakers squares of unsweetened chocolate which turned out fine.  What do you think the problem was?


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2005)

The heat was probably too high. How did you melt the chocolate? Best way is to use a double boiler or melt it in the microwave. Do it at a low heat setting either way.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2005)

That can happen if any moisture gets into the chocolate.  Maybe some condensed steam from the double boiler.  Try again with the water in the DB just simmering.


----------



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks GB and Andy!  I did use a double boiler, however I think your right about the heat being to high, I had it on medium heat and it did boil over, so what you said also Andy about some moisture getting into the chocolate is probably what happened.  Thanks you two, this helped alot.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck with your next attempt. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Dina (Dec 20, 2005)

GB,
Looks like Amber did try melting the chocolate in a double boiler.

Amber,
There is something about melting white chocolate though.  I know I tried once, over a double boiler, and the white chocolate dried out, creating lumps.  It was a gross looking meltdown.  I would recommend adding a bit of butter or shortening, perhaps a tablespoon per 1/2 cup of white chocolate chips, for a smoother texture.  Good luck.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2005)

Dina said:
			
		

> GB,
> Looks like Amber did try melting the chocolate in a double boiler.


She had the heat way too hot though. The water should be at the barest simmer. You can even set it low enough that there are no bubbles at all, since chocolate melts at a very low temp.


----------



## Dina (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, true.  Water in double boilers should barely simmer.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2005)

Or you could nuke it.

gently.

then stir.

about 20 seconds per session.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to use a DB when melting chocolate but now I nuke it.  Much simpler.

And I too have had some funky things happen with "white chocolate" (which is not chocolate) because it has so many additives.


----------



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I just tried both of your suggestions GB and Andy.  Neither one worked.  I turned the heat to low in the double boiler, it was still dry, then tried nuking it, and the same thing happened, dry and not melting at all.  While I could probably find a package version, I really wanted to do this at home for my home made gifts.


----------



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I used to use a DB when melting chocolate but now I nuke it. Much simpler.
> 
> And I too have had some funky things happen with "white chocolate" (which is not chocolate) because it has so many additives.


 
Thats right, I figured it was because of the white chocolate, but still it didnt work with the semi sweet bits too.  I have no clue now


----------



## licia (Dec 20, 2005)

I always use the microwave, but only do it for a few seconds at the time. It always comes out fine.  After the first few seconds, it needs to be stirred to check the progress. Sometimes it has heated more than you think and may not need further heating to melt.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Ok, I just tried both of your suggestions GB and Andy. Neither one worked. I turned the heat to low in the double boiler, it was still dry, then tried nuking it, and the same thing happened, dry and not melting at all. While I could probably find a package version, I really wanted to do this at home for my home made gifts.


Amber, was the chocolate dry and crumbly?  I've had that happen to me, I most always nuke, but sometimes the darn chocolate won't co-operate..If it's dry and crumbly I do add a tiny bit of butter and that usually gets it to melt and blend..Seems the gremlins pop up whenever you want to make something special ... Hope you can find out what was wrong..Chocolate covered pretzels are so good.
kadesma


----------



## amber (Dec 20, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Amber, was the chocolate dry and crumbly? I've had that happen to me, I most always nuke, but sometimes the darn chocolate won't co-operate..If it's dry and crumbly I do add a tiny bit of butter and that usually gets it to melt and blend..Seems the gremlins pop up whenever you want to make something special ... Hope you can find out what was wrong..Chocolate covered pretzels are so good.
> kadesma


 
yep it was dry and crumbly.  Like you said, whenever I want to make something special, it never turns out rigth...those dam gremlins. I chucked the dam chocolate, Im so fed up with it


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't blame you Amber..I've done my fair share of chucking   I sometimes wonder if the chocolate is to old or has some moisture in it..Are you going to give it another try?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 20, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> And I too have had some funky things happen with "white chocolate" (which is not chocolate) because it has so many additives.


 I've encountered that too. A lot of the cheaper brands are stuffed with things like vegetable oils/fats, so it's a good idea to spring for a better brand of white chocolate (Bernard Callebaut is awesome, but certainly $) when it comes to melting it (in my experience)


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2005)

Just use regular chocolate and add white food coloring


----------



## Home chef (Dec 21, 2005)

Stupid question but was the white chocolate you used fresh to begin with? Perhaps it had aged a bit and had become 'unusable'. I doubt that's the case but it's worth looking at every angle.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 21, 2005)

Chocolate chips, and especially white chocolate chips, can be very funky when you're trying to melt them.  After all, they're made to hold their shape in cookies, not be melted down.  

Try melting with Ghiardelli or Callebaut (Whole Foods carries it) if you can find it, in the bars, not the chips.  

I also use the microwave to melt all my chocolate.  I put about 3/4 of the amount I'm going to use in a bowl, nuke for a minute, stir, if there are big lumps, melt at 30 second intervals til mostly melted, then take out of the microwave and stir in the rest of the amount til all is melted.  I get beautifully tempered, melted chocolate this way - even white chocolate!


----------



## jasonr (Jan 15, 2006)

Chocolate chips are made with vegetable oil instead of cocoa butter. They are not the same as real chocolate.

It sounds like your chocolate seized, which usually happens when the chocolate comes into contact with moisture.


----------

